# Sigma 24-70 f/2.8 (or f/2.0?) Art with IS, where are you?



## ScottyP (Nov 4, 2014)

Would like to get the Canon version but not until I see what the Sig Art version will look like/price like, and almost certainly it will get vibration control. Would hate to see something insanely good from Sig right AFTER I dug deep for the Canon. I love my 35 Art.

Hurry up, Sigma, %*#€!%#!!!


----------



## PVS (Nov 12, 2014)

Very stimulating post for both manufacturers... Not!!!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 18, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> Would like to get the Canon version but not until I see what the Sig Art version will look like/price like, and almost certainly it will get vibration control. Would hate to see something insanely good from Sig right AFTER I dug deep for the Canon. I love my 35 Art.
> 
> Hurry up, Sigma, %*#€!%#!!!


With the Canon 24-70mm f2.8L II you'll never be dissapointed. It's extremelly well done and IQ is superb.
However, if Sigma releases a new 24-70mm lens, I can say it'll be excellent performer too


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2014)

Sigma has indicated that they were working on one, but also sounded like it might never happen.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm hoping it's f/2


----------

